# Дорзальные протрузии в шейном отделе



## Meredith_Grey (4 Ноя 2020)

Добрый день! Пошла на МРТ всего позвоночника и вот какие результаты. На сколько это всё серьезно? Помогите, пожалуйста.


----------



## La murr (4 Ноя 2020)

@Meredith_Grey, Екатерина, здравствуйте!
Расскажите, пожалуйста, что Вас беспокоит?
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## tankist (12 Ноя 2020)

Если нет клинических проявлений, то всё в порядке. Такие протрузии, в смысле размера и расположения, есть у каждого второго жителя Земли.


----------



## tatabel (13 Дек 2020)

@tankist, извините, а вы в этом уверены? Дело в том, что неврологи глядя на моём МРТ шеи говорят, что это очень серьезно, а у меня там примерно тоже самое только одна протрузия медианная


----------



## tankist (13 Дек 2020)

@tatabel, уверен.


----------



## tatabel (13 Дек 2020)

Хочется в это верить.
В последний раз невролог просто убедила, что 2 мм для шеи много и такое бывает крайне.


----------



## tankist (13 Дек 2020)

@tatabel, сходите к другому неврологу, и к нейрохирургу тоже. Чисто для успокоения.


----------

